# Breeders in Texas



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a good breeder in Texas. Anyone recommend any?

I'm wanting a female GSD, just to play around with my male GSD.. NO i'm not wanting to breed her either.

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you know what lines you're looking for? 

By the way, on the upper right of the forum, you can click "search" and then click "advanced search." That will take you to a screen where you can type "Texas" as the search term and narrow the search area to the breeding forums. That will give you pages and pages of discussion and recommendations on breeders in Texas. Being in Grand Prairie, you might want to widen your search to Southern Oklahoma too. OKC is the same distance as Austin.


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

rashadlc said:


> I'm looking for a good breeder in Texas. Anyone recommend any?
> 
> I'm wanting a female GSD, just to play around with my male GSD.. NO i'm not wanting to breed her either.
> 
> Thanks


I'm looking for an american or a german showline.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know of any good American Show Line Breeders in TX. There may be some but I don't know of them. 

From German Show Lines, you have to be careful because a lot of the GSL kennels in TX are affiliated with a certain individual of bad reputation. One of the ones that is NOT affiliated with this individual is vom Tal der Schatten. vom Tal der Schatten - German Shepherds GSDAlphamom has a female from there and she's very nice, with great temperament.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

The breeder I got my pup(Thor) from is from Hondo, TX., if you would like his info. you can ask me or Emoore I provided him the info. and based on what other GSD owners have told me on here, I did real well with my pup, and his pedigree. They have a large property, and both parents are on sight, as well with all their records. Very good folks. Good luck on your search, hope you really find what you are looking for.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rallhaus.com

They have a older female (if you want older) named Hanny on their page that could be a good fit.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rjThor said:


> The breeder I got my pup(Thor) from is from Hondo, TX., if you would like his info. you can ask me or Emoore I provided him the info. and based on what other GSD owners have told me on here, I did real well with my pup, and his pedigree. They have a large property, and both parents are on sight, as well with all their records. Very good folks. Good luck on your search, hope you really find what you are looking for.


The OP is looking for show lines. Your breeder is working lines. Thor is a nice dog, but not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.gsdcokla.org/ GSDC of Oklahoma

GSDC of Austin Texas GSDC of Austin (I know the president of this club very well)

Home Page GSDC of Houston

There are a lot more clubs in Texas, but my geography isn't very good, so I am not sure what is close to you.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Andanka, now that you mention it I remember hearing good things about Tripp Hill Kennels. No personal experience though. 

The OP is in the Dallas area.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Emoore is correct, my girl Gilda is from Jennifer, vom Tal der Schatten - German Shepherds. Beautiful dog, great temperament. If you contact her, tell her Gilda's mom referred you.  Jennifer will be at the Dallas Seiger this month. That would be a great opportunity for you to get out and see some dogs and plenty of breeders will be there.

There are a couple of german show line breeders in the metroplex you need to stay away from. (they will be at the seiger as well), feel free to pm me and run by any breeders you are considering and I will let you know if they are on the 'stay away from' list.

Below is the seiger schedule. I've got 8 people from the forum so far that are intersted in getting together at the seiger (and a couple from the Mckinney meetup). I will be sending an email out to everyone later this week. If you would like to be included on the distribution list send me a pm with your email address. 

Keep us posted.

http://www.usasiegershow.com/sieger/2011/Content.aspx?pagename=eventSched


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

My bad, I just read where she was looking for a GSD to play with her male GSD, didn't think she had a preference.


----------

